# Mixing sand with paint



## Mudball (Aug 15, 2009)

I really have two questions. We are painting over exterior concrete blocks that are currently covered with 2 yr old UGL Drylok and we want to continue as much of a textured finish to hide the block lines but want the elasticity of some of these new exterior paints. We really dont believe we want stucco. So first question is how much sand would you recommend per gallon if our desire is for a heavy texture ?
Second question is Pool Filter sand good enough for mixing with paint ?
I looked at the play sand and its very dirty but this pool sand thats used for pool filters seemed very clean looking to me.


----------



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Mudball, although pool filter sand is cleaner than playsand, the real issue with putting most silicates into paint is their sharp edges. Usually these edges will begin to tear through the layers of paint creating pockets where moisture can pool and eventually bubble off your finish. However since this doesn't sound like a floor there are ways around this issue. One, you can put about 1-2 handfuls of sand into the paint (per 18-24 sq.ft), mix it up real good, and then start rolling it onto your walls with a texture roller or 3/8" nap roller. Two coats of this will probably look decent. Two, you could mix in a handful of sand with paint into a separate container, do one coat, let it cure (12-24 hrs) and then roll on a second coat NO sand. This will allow you to have a llitle more protection from bubbling, but the end result won't be as textured. The last thing you might do is go to a good paint store and look for a "sand additive". Homex is one brand carrying such a product. This is a powder you mix into the paint (sometimes easier said than done) and then you paint normally. After a cure time, the bits end up looking like sand. Two coats and your looking good. Now, all of this is if your UGL was the latex base, if it was their older oil base, first hit the spot with a CoverStain primer from zinsser, then paint like you would before. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow thanks TheDIYerGuy. These sound like some really great solutions to our problem. Yes it is a wall we are dealing with and not a floor and we are going to sit and go through the options you have told us about and will make a decision.
Thanks again.


----------



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

No problem! Have fun.


----------

